
EU Considers Ban on Single-Use Plastic Products - gballan
https://insights.globalspec.com/article/8937/eu-considers-ban-on-single-use-plastic-products
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17172584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17172584)

